# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ابنة هولاكو والشيخ

## أبو مريم السني

(ابنة هولاكو والشيخ)

يحكي أن ابنة هولاكو كانت تطوف بغداد بعد ان دمرتها جيوش والدها !

فرأت رجلا طاعنا بالسن وقد التم حوله الناس ... فعجبت لأمره !

فأمرت أن يحضر إلى مكان إقامة هولاكو!

فقالت له : أنت تزعم أن الله معكم ؟
فقال : بلى

فقالت : وتزعمون أنكم على صواب .. وأن دينكم هو الدين الحق!
فقال : بلى

فقالت : وتزعم أن الله حاميكم و ناصركم !
فقال: بلى

فقالت : ولكن أبي سحقكم ودخل بغداد دخول المنتصر .. أليس كذلك؟!
فقال : بلى

فقالت : بما تبرر ذلك إذا؟!
فقال :أرأيت لو أن راعي غنم له أغنام كثيرة .. فشردت عن طريق المرعى .. فأطلق عليها كلابه لكيي يردها الى الطريق الصحيح !
وغالبا ما تتسبب الكلاب بأذى لهذه الأغنام كلما ابتعدت أكثر !

فأنتم كلاب الله .. ونحن الذين شردنا عن طريق الحق .. ونحتاج من يردنا اليه .. وكوني على يقين عندما نعود الى طريق اسلامنا .. لن يستطيع مئة من أبيكِ ان يتقدم شبر في أراضينا ! فالنصر لن يأتي .. الا اذا رجعنا الى طريق الحق!

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

رائعة، ما شاء الله..... في الصميم

----------


## ميسرة أحمد عبد الله

القصة والله أعلم ملفقة، وجود لقب (عالم من علماء المسلمين) ثم هو مجهول  الهوية، ما تعلمته من منتدانا الكريم، أن وجود مجهول في رواية هو من  علامات وضع الرواية، خاصة إن المجهول هنا عامل رئيسي في الرواية فكيف لا  يعلم من هو ؟

ومن يقرأ عن سقوط بغدا يعلم أنه لم يترك فيه أهلها ليُترك عالم فيها، وهذا جزء بيسط:
يقول المُؤرِّخ بدرُ الدين العيني أنَّ المغول كانوا يستدعون الأكابر من  دار الخِلافة، فيخرُج الواحد منهم بِعياله ونسائه فيأخُذوهم إلى مقبرة  الخلال ويذبحونهم كما تُذبح الخرفان ويأخدون بناتهم وجواريهم. وخرجت جماعةٌ  أُخرى من الأعيان تطلب الأمان والاستسلام، وأعلنوا لِهولاكو أنَّ الخليفة  خارجٌ أيضًا مع أبناءه، وأنَّ هُناك فئةٌ أكبر من الناس ستخرج طائعةً  لِلإلخان، وطلبوا منه الصبر عليهم قليلًا. وكاد هولاكو أن يستجيب لِطلب  البغداديين لولا أن أُصيب أحد كِبار أُمراء المغول واسمه «هندو البيتكجي»  بِسهمٍ في عينه، مما أثار غضب الإلخان وقرر ألَّا يُعتق بغداد، ولم يُعطِ  أهلها الأمان. ولجأ المُستعصم إلى وزيره ابن العُلقُمي وسألهُ: «مَا  تَدبِيرُ أَمرِنَا؟» فأجابهُ ابن العُلقُمي ببيت شعرٍ يقول: يظُنُّون أنَّ  الأمر سهلٌ وإنَّما         هو السيفُ حدت للإمرِ مُضاربة

وفي يوم الأحد 5 صفر 656 هـ المُوافق فيه 10 شُباط (فبراير) 1258م، خرج  المُستعصم وأولاده أبو الفضل عبدُ الرحمن وأبو العبَّاس أحمد وأبو  المناقب مُبارك، ومعهم 700 من القضاة والفقهاء والأُمراء ورجال الدولة  والأعيان لِلقاء هولاكو، فأُوقفوا وسُمح لِسبعة عشر رجلٍ فقط بمُصاحبة  الخليفة إلى هولاكو، وأُمر بالباقين فقُتلوا، وأمر هولاكو الخليفة بأن يأمر  سُكَّان بغداد بالخُروج دون أسلحة ليتم إحصائهم، ففعلوا، فغدر بهم المغول  وقتلوهم. ثم وُضع الخليفة وأولاده وأتباعه تحت الحراسة بالقُرب من باب  كلواذي فى معسكر كتبغا نويان.
-------
والقول بأن القصة فيها عظة، فإن الحكم الشرعي في القصص الوعظي، إما أن يتم  بيان ذلك أنها قصة وعظية للعبرة والعظة أو تكون من المستحيلات كقصص الحيوان  الناطقة.
وأما القصص التي تحكى كأنها حقيقة وهي ليست كذلك فهي في عداد الأكاذيب، خاصة إن كانت في التاريخ. فإن ذلك يعد تدليساً

والخلاصة أن القصة لا تصح والله أعلم:
1- ليس لها سند ولا أصل.
2- غير موجودة إلا في مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي.
3- بحثت عن أي مصدر يذكر أن لهولاكو بناتاً فلم أجد إلا أولاداً ولم يذكر  أي مصدر معتمد من بين التي بحثت فيها أن له بناتاً. وقد يكون له بناتاً  ولكن لم يذكرهم التاريخ لعدم وجود لهم دور بارز.
4- بحسب المعلوم والثابت في تاريخ بغداد ما فعله هولاكو من إبادة لأهل بغداد.
5- الحكم الشرعي للقصص الوعظي أن ينبه أنه غير حقيقي، وأنه قصة للوعظ ولا يكون في صيغة أنها قصة من التاريخ، فذلك يكون تدليساً.

والله أعلم.

----------

